# Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?



## fbr (21. Aug. 2010)

Hallo @All!

Das will ich doch stark hoffen 

Da ich bisher nur eine Filteranlage hatte die mir zwar klares Wasser (Sicht bis 1,55 m Tiefe) geliefert hat ich aber das ganze Zeugs das sich abgesetzt hatte Regelmäßig absaugen musste habe ich mir den Mamo  gekauft. 
Am Freitag ist er endlich angekommen  Reinhard 

Einen Anbauteile noch fertig gemacht und über Nacht das Silikon trocknen gelassen. Heute habe ich die Pumpe, Skimmer und die Bodenabsaugung verlegt. Danach habe ich in der Flachwasserzone mit dem Hochdruckreiniger den Schmoder aufgewühlt und über den SIFI in den Schwimmbereich gepumpt. Über Nacht sollte sich der Rest absetzten damit ich ihn Morgen den Boden absaugen und alles in den Kanal zu pumpen kann. Das Helix habe ich vor 3  Wochen in Jutesäcken im Teich versenkt um die Einlaufzeit zu verkürzen. Werden Morgen ein Foto vom Helix machen um zu sehen ob das vorglühen was gebracht hat 
Dann sollte ich es schaffen Fotos einzustellen damit ihr und ich die Verbesserung (welche ich erwarte) mit verfolgen könnt und seht was ich gebastelt habe denn heute bin ich schon zu  :muede


----------



## fbr (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @All!

Das versprochene Foto vom Helix nach 3 Wochen im Sack im Teich 

Die Regentonne mit 500 Liter mit dem gespachtelten Boden damit dieser nicht brechen kann.


----------



## fbr (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @All!

So sah es noch am 8.7.10 aus


----------



## fbr (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @All,
Fotos vom Mamo nach der Ankunft und die ersten Anbauteile der Einlauf für DM 2" und der Bogen für den Überlauf.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hi,
nicht das du glaubst es schaut niemand zu, ich beobachte deine Aktion sehr Genau 

Berichte bitte weiter


----------



## fbr (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Uwe,
schön das Du es liest, dachte schon das ALLE auf Urlaub sind und ich einen Monolog mit mir selbst halte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Klasse wäre es auch wenn du hier mit machst


----------



## fbr (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Uwe,
bin schon am sammeln der Daten die dann NATÜRLICH dort auch hineinkommen 

Warte mal auf die erste Zahl nach 6 Stunden Laufzeit da sind alle andern SUPERTRUPERTOLL = FAST Herzinfarkt bei mir


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Keine Angst, ist völlig normal


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Servus Franz

Auch ich beobachte deinen Mamovlieser ganz genau ..... 

Bin schon auf mehr gespannt :beten


----------



## fbr (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Helmut,
na dann lege ich noch 2 nach 

Frostschutz für die Regentonne und oben drauf das Sieb und Auslauf


----------



## maritim (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wir mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

hallo franz,

als großer vliesfilterfreund,  verfolge ich natürlich sehr aufmerksam deinen beitrag.


----------



## fbr (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @ All,
Fotos vom Mamo auf der Regentonne mit "Konstruktion"  die bewirken soll, das das Wasser durch das Helix nach oben steigen muss!
Auf dem nächsten Foto der Schmodderablass und die Winterentleerung.
Regentonne gefüllt mit 200 Liter 12er Helix.
Bei 30.000 flow ist das 110 Rohr an der Grenze, gut das ich im Forum gelesen habe


----------



## Kaje (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Was kostet denn der Mamo vliesfilter? - gibt es auch gute und günstige alternativen?


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Servus Jens

Guckst du Hier ...


----------



## Kaje (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Jeep.. Danke.! Ok, derzeit über eine Anschaffung eines Vliesfilters nachzudenken, hat sich wohl somit vorübergehend erledigt


----------



## fbr (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @ All!

Das habe ich im Teich verbaut 
Auf den nächsten 2 Fotos ist meine Reinigungswerkzeug zu sehen das ich künftig nur mehr nach der Winterpause benützen möchte 
Der Mamo als Jungfrau in Position und was ist das auf dem letzten Foto?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*



fbr schrieb:


> Der Mamo als Jungfrau in Position und was ist das auf dem letzten Foto?



Sollte ein Schwimmerschalter einer Pumpe sein


----------



## fbr (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Uwe,
hast Recht das ist ein Schwimmerschalter!
Aber dieser dient als Sicherheit für die Aquamax 30.000 die ja keinen on board hat. Da ich Wasser aus dem Teich pumpe und es soll ja schon zu Brüchen von Behältern und Schläuchen, ... gekommen sein soll soll er verhindern, dass mein Teich in wenigen Stunden leer ist und die Fische kein Wasser mehr zum Schwimmen haben 

Vor dem Start des Mamos 4 Wochen OHNE Reinigung des Teiches sah es so aus


----------



## herbi (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Man Franz,....

machs halt ned so spannend,..:beten


Wir sind goil auf deinen Bericht,....


Ich kann mir aber schon denken wie es ausgeht,...

herbi,...
der die Ergebnisse von Mamovliesern kennt,...


----------



## fbr (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo herbi,


> herbi,...
> der die Ergebnisse von Mamovliesern kennt,...


Hat herbi auch einen?

Der kleine Schock nach 6 Stunden waren 18 Meter durch


----------



## maritim (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

hallo franz,

bei dir stimmt mit sicherheit etwas nicht.
wenn ich mir dein vlies anschaue, dann gibt es viele kleine stelle, wo das vlies nicht genutzt wurde.:shock
auf den vlies ist auch kein filterkuchen zuerkennen.:shock
liegt vielleicht auf dem förderband kein gitter?
normal müsste der wasserstand im filter auch höher sein


----------



## fbr (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Peter,
DANKE für den Hinweise

Das war die erste Bahn nach der Faltung hat sich der Belag verklebt und ist abgegangen.

War eben beim Filter Fotos machen und habe mal den Wasserstand erhöht!

Auf dem Foto ist  der von vorher zu sehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hmmm,
also da stimmt aber mal richtig etwas nicht. Das Vlies sieht wirklich ungenutzt aus 

Wie Tief ist denn der Wasserstand zum Fühler ? Das sieht auf den Bildern aus wie 15cm, da entsteht kein Wasserdruck und dadurch auch kein Filterkuchen. 
Auch dein Flow könnte viel zu hoch sein, die Unruhe die im Filter entsteht lässt den Fühler auf und ab pendeln. 
Drossele mal auf unter 20.000, dann wird es auch besser.

Hunde haben Herrchen, Katzen haben Personal, Vliesfilter haben Rollenwechsler ?? Das kann nicht sein 


Ps: Hast du eine App fürs iPhone die den Verbrauch misst ? Oder warum liegt das da im Gras ?


----------



## fbr (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Uwe,
DANKE für die TIPPS 



> Hunde haben Herrchen, Katzen haben Personal, Vliesfilter haben Rollenwechsler ?? Das kann nicht sein


Da stehe ich auf dem Leitung und keiner schuppst mich runter 
Apps was ist das ? Ist nicht meines habe nur ein Blackberry 

Habe den Fühler gleich nach dem Posting vom Peter knapp unter den Überlauf gestellt 

Werde den Flow mal etwas runter nehmen. Der Fühler bewegt sich nicht sollte elektronisch über die 2 Kontakte funktionieren. Wenn beide Kontakte einige Sekunden unter Wasser sind, schaltet der Motor kurz weiter.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

 

Ich meine damit das du bei dem Verbrauch alle paar Tage die Vliesrolle wechseln musst. Ist halt eine Redewendung.

Ich denke auch das die Flowreduzierung andere, bessere Ergebnisse liefert.


----------



## maritim (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

hallo franz,

zwei faktoren hast du jetzt verändert, die zu einem hohen verbrauch führen können.
nun sei bitte noch so lieb und mach ein bild von dem förderband.
es langt vollkommen aus, wenn man 15 von dem förderband auf dem bild sieht.


----------



## fbr (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Peter,


> nun sei bitte noch so lieb und mach ein bild von dem förderband.


Nur Band ohne Vlies mache ich morgen denn dann ist wohl die erste Roll durch


----------



## fbr (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @ All!

Schon bemerkenswert was raus kommt wenn das Wasser durch den Vlieser läuft 

So sah der Teich am 24.8 aus nachdem sich die Algen abgesetzt hatten habe ich sie täglich mit dem Sauger abgesaugt so das es am 27.8 dann so aussah.
Also auf dem Weg zu Besserung  aber noch nicht am Ende des Weges!


----------



## gerd5000 (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo. Mir kommt das Vlies auch noch zu sauber vor. Ich habe bei mir den Wassereinlaufstutzen nach unten gedreht. So ist der Einlauf unter Wasser, es wirft keine Wellen mehr und der Druck auf das Vlies wird größer. Ich denke mal, daß der hohe Wellenschlag den Sensor zu früh ausgelöst hat. Den Sensor höher stellen bis kurz vor Notüberlauf. Somit ist die Wassersäule und damit auch der Druck auf das Vlies höher.
Ich hatte in den ersten paar Tagen einen Vliesverbrauch von 10 Metern/24h. Dabei war das Vlies dunkel grün, also ein richtiger Filterkuchen. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## fbr (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Gerd,


> Ich habe bei mir den Wassereinlaufstutzen nach unten gedreht. So ist der Einlauf unter Wasser, es wirft keine Wellen mehr und der Druck auf das Vlies wird größer.


Da gehe ich doch glatt mit dem Regenschirm hinaus und probiere es gleich aus = TOLLER Vorschlag


----------



## fbr (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @ All!

Nach dem Anfänglichen Schock war der Verbrauch am Tag danach "nur mehr" 10 Meter in 24 Stunden und stieg nach dem Absaugen den Bodens mit der Lamellenpumpe mit Bürste und dem damit verbunden aufwühlen auf 30 Meter in 24 Stunden 
Aber mittlerweile dürfte ich den meisten "Dreck" der sich seit 2002 angesammelt hat draußen haben. Wobei ich aber schreiben muss, dass ich den Teich mindestens ca. 6 mal absaugt habe! 

Nun warte ich darauf, dass die Algen absterben und der Verbrauch steigt was mir aber nichts ausmacht wenn die ALGEN weg sind 

Fotos vom Wasser am 28.8


----------



## fbr (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @ All!

Fotos vom Wasser am 28.8 mit noch Schmodder am Boden des Schwimmbereiches, ABER es ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen :gdaumen


----------



## fbr (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @ All!

Da es in den letzten Tagen zum Glück nicht geregnet hat, kann ich sagen:
HABEN FERTIG Fotos folgen wenn das Licht besser ist 

Ich kann nur sagen die Qualität wird IMMER BESSER und heute bin ich froh, dass ich auf euch gehört und das Sparschwein geschlachtet habe 

Ja der Verbrauch ist auch besser und liegt zur Zeit bei 3 Meter in 24 Stunden und wieder den Daumen nach oben 

*Frage an die Profis:* 
Um die Ablagerungen die sich vereinzelt am Boden noch ablagern und wahrscheinlich immer ablagern werden zu entfernen dachte ich daran eine 22.000er Rohrpumpe mit dem letzten €ros aus dem Sparschein zu besorgen. Diese könnte ich dann bei bedarf laufen lassen um die Ablagerungen auf zu wirbeln damit der Mamo was zu tun hat und ich weniger mit der Bodenbürste herumlaufen muss. 
Was meint ihr dazu?

Fotos sind vom 30.8.2010


----------



## alterchen (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo fbr
hätte da mal ne Frage nach dem PH-Wert
denn Deine Platten auf dem Bodengrund sind aus?
Beton begünstigt durch abgabe von Inhaltsstoffen einen hohen PH-Wert = Algenbildung.
Marmor ist sehr PH-Neutral fängt sogar Säuren ab verbraucht sich aber, wird rauh und unrutschig.
Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Fotostrecke.
grüße
Walter


----------



## sternhausen (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hi Franz

..... das beste und billigste Mittel um den Schmodder aufzuwirbeln, ist einfach in den Teich rein gehen schwimmen.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## fbr (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Walter, 
die Bodenplatten sind aus Sandstein denn der alte Römer-Steinbruch in unserer Gegend ist immer noch in Betrieb 

Hallo Reinhard,
Ich gehe jedes Jahr seit 2002 immer am 1.Mai schwimmen egal wie kalt aber zur Zeit ist es doch etwas frisch und wenig Sonne = Schlechte Mischung  
Schwimmen hat auch den Vorteil, dass es keinen Strom verbraucht  
Hast Du keine Pumpe zur Zeit in Aktion für mich


----------



## sternhausen (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Franz




> Ich gehe jedes Jahr seit 2002 immer am 1.Mai schwimmen egal wie kalt aber zur Zeit ist es doch etwas frisch und wenig Sonne = Schlechte Mischung



....bist ein Mann oder bist eine Prinzessin?



> Hast Du keine Pumpe zur Zeit in Aktion für mich



....du hast ja meine Mail Adresse 

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Redlisch (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,
dem kann ich nur zustimmen !

Flossen an die Füße und los, der Vlieser quittiert die Aktion gleich mit Vorschub und draußen ist der Schmodder .... 

Axel



sternhausen schrieb:


> Hi Franz
> 
> ..... das beste und billigste Mittel um den Schmodder aufzuwirbeln, ist einfach in den Teich rein gehen schwimmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Ist schon klasse das du nach den paar Tagen Laufzeit deines Vliesers so überzeugt bist.


----------



## fbr (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Reinhard,


> ....bist ein Mann oder bist eine Prinzessin?


Wenn das Wasser am nächsten 1 Mai wieder 14 Grad hat bist Du natürlich HERZLICH eingeladen mit mir Baden zu gehen! Mal sehen ob Du ein Mann bist 

Hallo Uwe,


> Ist schon klasse das du nach den paar Tagen Laufzeit deines Vliesers so überzeugt bist.


wenn ich mir mein Wasser nun so ansehe wäre alles andere gelogen!
Meinen Besuchern die den Teich seit der Erbauung kennen fällt es auch gleich auf wie sauber mein Wasser nun ist 

Zur Feier des Tages bin ich heute 300 km gefahren und habe mir 3 Koi gekaufen, nach der Arbeit soll Mann sich ja auch was gönnen on

Vielleicht sollte man ja doch etwas - nur nicht zu viel - an Schmodder für die Koi im Teich lassen habe ich mir bei der fahrt so überlegt denn bisher hat es ihnen ja auch nicht geschadet. 
Was meinen die Profis dazu?


----------



## sternhausen (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Franz


> Wenn das Wasser am nächsten 1 Mai wieder 14 Grad hat bist Du natürlich HERZLICH eingeladen mit mir Baden zu gehen! Mal sehen ob Du ein Mann bist



.....bei uns beginnt die Badesaison im April und endet Mitte bis Ende September.
...ich werde dir morgen mal den Bildlich festgehaltenen Beweis erbringen.
.....übringens unser Schwimmteich liegt auf 870m Seehöhe, nur soviel zu den Temperaturen.:smoki



> Zur Feier des Tages bin ich heute 300 km gefahren und habe mir 3 Koi gekaufen, nach der Arbeit soll Mann sich ja auch was gönnen



....was hast du für eine Wassertemperatur in deinem Teich?
...das wird schon ein wenig knapp bezüglich Quarantäne usw. oder hast du eine Innenhälterung?



> Zitat:
> Ist schon klasse das du nach den paar Tagen Laufzeit deines Vliesers so überzeugt bist.
> 
> wenn ich mir mein Wasser nun so ansehe wäre alles andere gelogen!
> Meinen Besuchern die den Teich seit der Erbauung kennen fällt es auch gleich auf wie sauber mein Wasser nun ist



Franz, da kannst du auch überzeugt sein, du hast ein Top Produkt zu einem für die Konkurrenz unerreichbaren Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis gekauft. 

Die Verkaufszahlen bestättigen dies auch ganz einfach.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## fbr (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Reinhard,


> ....übringens unser Schwimmteich liegt auf 870m Seehöhe, nur soviel zu den Temperaturen.


Das gilt NICHT da fällst Du ja schon unter die Wikinger und fast schon Eskimos 

Habe jetzt 16° im Teich und Du?
Bezüglich Quarantäne bin ich leichtsinnig die 3 schwimmen schon mit den anderen im Teich.

JA das mit dem guten Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. NUR ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Näherungsschalter inkl. Auswertung der mir durch ein Lämpchen anzeigt wenn die Rolle alle ist.
Das wäre das noch was ich haben möchte und ich mir als Kunde gleich mit eingebaut (von mir aus als Option) wünschen würde 

Welchen würdet Ihr nehmen oder habt schon einen verbaut?


----------



## maritim (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

hallo franz,

du  kannst es zb. mit einer lichtschranke lösen......die bekommst du für ein apfel und ein ei.

man kann auch mit zwei lichtschranken arbeiten.
eine lichtschranke die anzeigt, wenn zb nur noch 5 meter auf der rolle sind.
die andere zeigt an wenn das vlies von der rolle ab ist.

und extreme technikfreunde, können sich sogar eine sms schicken lassen

aber wenn du mich fragst, braucht man(n) die technik nicht.
mit der zeit erkennst du sehr schnell, wie lange der rest auf der rolle noch langt.

ps.
du günstigste lösung könne auch ein laufrad sein, was die meter vom verbrauchten vlies anzeigt


----------



## maritim (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

noch ein ps.

habe noch was gefunden, wie man den verbrauch messen kann.
http://www.teichratgeber.de/koiratgeber/fiterergaenzung/vliesmesser01.html
kann man natürlich viel schöner lösen.
die rolltacho gibt es sogar digital 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Digital-Messrad-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5900959594674531630


----------



## fbr (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Peter,
DANKE für die Infos 

Meine Lösung habe ich angehängt 
Die Kette vom Mamo ist das nächste Foto.
Wie habt Ihr die Einläufe stehen? Bin noch am probieren


----------



## maritim (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

ich mal wieder mit meinem drang zum basteln 

bei meinen kleinen eco habe ich den bogen auch in alle richtungen gedreht aber nie eine optimale lösung gefunden.
eines tages kam mir die idee, das ich ein rohr oben zur hälfte aufschneide und ans andere ende einen deckel mache.
nun strömt das wasser durch die große öffnung wesendlich  beruhigter nach oben raus.

der vliesverbrauch ging dadurch ca. um 15% bis 20 % runter.


----------



## fbr (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Peter,


> nun strömt das wasser durch die große öffnung wesendlich beruhigter nach oben raus.


Wir wollen ein Foto sehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Bitte  

 

Ich glaube das machen die meisten so


----------



## fbr (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Uwe,
DANKE das ging aber SUPERSCHNELL

Habe eben mein Useralbum angefüllt mit Fotos vom Teich und dem Mamoversteck


----------



## maritim (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

@ uwe

du mal wieder. der liebe uwe hatte natürlich gleich ein bild zur hand.

wie frech! du hast es wie meine wenigkeit gelöst. 
bei mir ist daführ die graue rohrfarbe viel schöner mein freundliches graues passt viel besser zum filter1


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Das HT-Rohr hält bei mir nicht in der Führung, darum ein KG-Rohr. Besorge mir aber noch ein Stück PVC, ich habe da noch Optimierungspotential gefunden


----------



## fbr (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Uwe,
hast Du das Originalrohr dort gekürzt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Nein, beim Smarti kann man das Einlaufrohr so, oder so anbringen. Ist egal. Bei mir ist der Schraubring innen.


----------



## maritim (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Das HT-Rohr hält bei mir nicht in der Führung, darum ein KG-Rohr. Besorge mir aber noch ein Stück PVC, ich habe da noch Optimierungspotential gefunden



nicht nur du hast optimierungspotential gefunden bei mir kommt das rohr sogar weg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Na dann behalte es aber schön für dich


----------



## fbr (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*



> nicht nur du hast optimierungspotential gefunden bei mir kommt das rohr sogar weg


NIX verstehen 

Meint Ihr, dass die JPK Rohrpumpe 45000 Liter/Stunde, 500 Watt, max. H= 5m reicht um mein Wasser in der Tiefe in Bewegung zu versetzen um dann durch den Mamo zu schicken


----------



## maritim (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Na dann behalte es aber schön für dich



werde es solange für mich behalten, bis du fertig gebastelt hast.
vielleicht ärgerst du dich dann, wenn ich die bilder einstelle.


----------



## Redlisch (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,

das ihr da überhaupt ein Rohr braucht wundert mich ....

Ich lasse die 9m³ einfach durch eine 45mm Öffnung stahlen, das Wasser "prallt" von der gegenüberliegenden Seite ab und fließt rechts und links wieder zurück.
Grobe und feine Teile setzen sich perfekt ab auf dem Vlies ...

Axel


----------



## fbr (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Alex,


> Ich lasse die 9m³ einfach durch eine 45mm Öffnung stahlen, das Wasser "prallt" von der gegenüberliegenden Seite ab und fließt rechts und links wieder zurück


Hast Du da nicht das Problem, dass Du die groben Teile vor den Abtransport wieder von Vlies spülst?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hi Axel,
das mag bei 9m³ funktionieren. Bei über 20m³ enstehen so viele Wellen im Filter das der Schwimmerschalter dauernd auslöst, dazu kommt das die gegenüber liegende Seite fast ungenutzt bleibt.


----------



## Redlisch (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,

das muß man aber auch anders sehen, ich komme mit einen 32mm Schlauch und dadurch sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit an, eure Rohre sind wesentlich größer und dadurch ist die Fließgeschwindigkeit langsammer.

Auch mit der 16er Pumpe gab es bei mir nur sehr kleine Wellen an der Oberfläche, der Schwimmerschalter bewegte sich vielleicht 5mm wenn er kurz vorm Schalten war. Um so höher der Wasserstand umso weniger Wellen sind zu sehen.

Die wenigen Fadenalgenbüschel die im Filter ankamen, oder Baumsamen bleiben auf der rauhen Oberfläche des Vlieses liegen und werden raustransportiert, 

Aber gut, kann bei den gekauften anders sein ....

Axel


----------



## fbr (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Alex,
ich komme mit einem Schlauch DM 50 an welcher in 2 DM 100 geht. Da sind schon ganz schöne Wellen wenn ich die Originalauslässe nach oben drehe. 
Ich habe seit einigen Stunden ein Kombination aus Original LINKS und RECHTS Peters und Uwes Entwicklungen laufen. Wie es aussieht verteilt sich der Schmodder gleichmäßiger auf dem Vlies


----------



## fbr (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo @ All!

Heute habe ich mal die "Flowkanone Kaliber 45" probeweise in Betrieb genommen. Mal sehen ob sie mir die künftige Pflege erleichtert :beten1
Komisch ist allerdings das nun diese blö.. satten grünen Algen wachsen die vorher nur an wenigen Stellen zu sehen waren


----------



## shanana (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

was ist denn eine flowkannone ?


----------



## fbr (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo shanana,


> was ist denn eine flowkannone ?


Eine Rohrpumpe die den Schmodder auf dem Grund aufwühlt damit der Mamo und das Helix was zum futtern habe


----------



## fbr (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,
was meint ihr, wäre es sehr schlecht den Tauch-UVC in das Niro-Auslaufrohr zu integrieren?


----------



## sternhausen (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Franz

Für heuer würde gar keine UVC mehr an den Teich geben, warte ab wie es sich im Frühjahr entwickelt.
Des weiteren gehört eine UVC, egal ob Tauch- oder Duchfluß UVC vor den Filter.
Des weiteren muss eine Tauch UVC komplett vo Wasser umgeben sein um erstens effizient zu arbeiten und zweitens nicht kaputt zu gehen.
Und bitte auch nicht auf de Udee zu kommen eine Tauch UVC in die Biokammer zu geben.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## fbr (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Reinhard!

Ich stelle nach Dienst Fotos von heute rein. Sieht nicht gerade TOLL aus!
Hätte mir nach dem rausfiltern der Schwebeteile mit dem Mamo mehr erwartet als die grünen Algen die ich nun habe 



> Des weiteren gehört eine UVC, egal ob Tauch- oder Duchfluß UVC vor den Filte


Wenn die kleinen Monster TMC Pro Clear 110 Watt nur nicht so groß wären 



> Und bitte auch nicht auf de Udee zu kommen eine Tauch UVC in die Biokammer zu geben.


Da passt er eh nicht hinein 3


----------



## fbr (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,
die Fotos von heute! 
Sah im "Beitrag #67" noch anders aus :evil


----------



## fbr (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,
anbei ein Foto vom Einlauf der mir einen gleichmäßig Filterkuchen liefert als der Original


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Na das ist doch Prima 

Ist bei mir auch so


----------



## fbr (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Uwe,
mich freut es auch nach EUREN Tipps zu arbeiten vor allen wenn sie funktionieren 

Was auffällt ist, dass links vom DM 110 das Wasser ganz schön in Bewegung ist und rechts davon es schon ziemlich beruhigt ist was die gleichmäßige Ablagerung fördert


----------



## maritim (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

@ franz

ich würde an deiner stelle noch einen schritt weiter gehen.
würde beide einläufe mit einem art ring miteinander  verbinden.
den wasseraustritt würde ich auf beiden seiten vom rohr machen
so wird die fläche noch größer und das wasser fliest noch viel beruhigter ein.

@ uwe.
wie sieht es mit deiner geplanten optimierung vom einlauf aus?
ich bin mit meiner optimierung schon fast fertig.


----------



## fbr (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo Peter,
könntest Du bitte "malen"?

Denn ein Foto sagt mehr aus tausend Worte 

Ausserhalb sind sie zusammen


----------



## fbr (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,
es ist die Zeit der fallenden Blätter meine Antwort darauf seht ihr.
Musste sparen um mir den "Woodland Tauchstrahler mit Amalgam-Lampe 60 Watt" leisten zu können


----------



## fbr (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,
jetzt wo sich die Koi in die Winterruhe ich zum Messermachen zurückziehe, habe ich noch mein UVC Gehäuse fertiggemacht denn der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt. Um die Leistung zu erhöhen habe ich die Innenseite Dreiseitig versiegelt.


----------



## fbr (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Hallo,
das war "gestern" und nun ist alles anders


----------



## shanana (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

warst du nichtmehr zufrieden mit dem mamo ?


----------



## fbr (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Doch, nur er war mir zu klein und die Anlage war gepumpt 
Nun ist die Anlage in Schwerkraft und das abschneiden vom verbrauchten Vlies fällt auch weg und somit mehr Komfort


----------



## Nori (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wird mein Wasser mit dem Mamovlieser 500 klar wie lange dauert es?*

Jetzt gehts aber ab - so manche kleinere Gemeinde wäre froh mit so einer "Kläranlage" ...


----------

